# How to deal with picking up whilst on 2WW?



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi all

I have a 3.5 year old DS and i having my EC tomorrow.

I was wondering how you dealt with your other children whilst in your 2ww?

I carry him out the bath into the bedroom, i carry him into his carseat and there are alot of times where i pick my son up for cuddles etc.
Did you still do all this? Or minimise?


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi bubbles my clinic always told me it was fine to pick my daughter up, for my last cycle she was almost 18 months, but very big and I carried her a lot and it had no impact, I did try to minimise it and got my husband to do it if he was around.
We did lots of floor cuddles too so I didn't need to pick her up 😊
Good luck


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

I was told carry on as normal when it came to picking up my daughter. It won’t make any difference. Good luck!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

No advice but good luck Bubbles - I also can’t believe your DS is 3.5, time flies!  

Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Cloudy but things really didnt work out well...

I had over 70 follicles, only 12 eggs retreived, 10 were immature and 2 didnt fertilise.

Gutted is an understatement.

Hope you are keeping well. X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh no, I’m so sorry, that’s really hard: I imagine with that many follicles you felt rubbish too. I don’t think I could go through a fresh cycle again, it’s so much to cope with.

Thinking of you   Xxx


----------

